# Nissan Leaf Beating Chevrolet Volt In Online Popularity Contest



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Much like student government elections, it's hard to put much stock in things like numbers of web hits or Facebook fans, but people will talk about them anyways. The newest bit of gossip in the ongoing Chevrolet Volt versus Nissan Leaf rivalry concerns who is winning the web war, with the aforementioned statistics being the determining factor.

According to the graph above, the Leaf has nearly double the number of searches that the Volt does, while the Leaf's Facebook fan page has 54,000 fans to the Volt's 24,000.

Of course, what Autoblog correctly points out is that none of this means squat. Internet car enthusiasts are famous for drooling over products online that they'd never buy offline (as Jack Baruth, writer for The Truth About Cars famously said "If bloggers were in charge of product planning, every manufacturer would offer a six-speed turbodiesel wagon of every single model, and the resulting flood of absolutely unsaleable cars would cause California to collapse into the ocean"), so Internet buzz can't be taken at face value.

However, the "official interest lists" (i.e. people who have shown some interest in the car and signed up with the manufacturers) is telling. The Leaf's list is over 3 times as long as the Volt's, with 130,000 names versus 42,000. Let the electric vehicle games begin!

More: *Nissan Leaf Beating Chevrolet Volt In Online Popularity Contest* on AutoGuide.com


----------

